# Chloe, Cami and Pixie's kidding thread -  Chloe Kidded - 6/10



## Missy (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry about the picture quality, The goats also look much better, they received their brushings, coat trimmings, hoof trimmings, CDT vacs, dewormer, ect.. after I took pictures, well I trimmed a bit around the lady parts, took the pictures and then proceeded to the rest of their spring maint. only took 2 hours...lol.

Chloe, 1/1/2 yr old FF Alpine -Would be due about 6/12









Dax, 3 yr old  2nd time Freshener(Chloe's mother) Alpine -Would be due about 7/3





Cami 1 yr month Mini Nubian FF-Unknown due due buck left the house on 2/18









Duecey 1yr Oberhasli FF-Unknown due due buck left the house on 2/18








Pixie 1/1/2 yr old Pygmy FF-Unknown due due buck left the house on 2/18


----------



## Missy (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone? 

...lol I know patience is not my best quality


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 28, 2013)

I would guess no on Dax, not sure on Pixie, and yes on the other 3...but take my guesses with a grain of salt...I just decided that Georgia is preggers and she has been the size of a house for a month....


----------



## Missy (Apr 29, 2013)

Would figure. The 2 I wanted bred were Dax and Chloe. Cami I have been suspecting might be pregnant. I had attempted to breed her but When it seemed to fail in Dec. I decided oh well, I will breed her next year. Then she, pixie and the buck were together at the end of January. As for Duecey, I am not sure when she could have gotten bred at all but her twee twee is looking like it could be, She was not suppose to get bred this year at all! 

Anyone who is bred is bred to a very small Nigerian buck.


----------



## Missy (Apr 29, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I would guess no on Dax, not sure on Pixie, and yes on the other 3...but take my guesses with a grain of salt...I just decided that Georgia is preggers and she has been the size of a house for a month....


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 29, 2013)

I really don't know goats. I am amazed that you can tell so far out but looking at their private parts.  With sheep that is not a give away!
and goat udders look very large to me too! Learn something new off this forum everytime I'm on here!


----------



## Missy (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol, I am not so good with the checking of private parts. I am not really sure what the difference is as looking at them, they all look a lot alike except for maybe Chloe. Not much of a give away in the "looking" pregnant department as Chloe goes about 150 lbs and the buck was only about 1/3 her size. he could walk under her.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 29, 2013)

All my girls (except Georgia) had a "smoothing out" of the wrinkles in their girly parts when they were fairly early on in pregnancy. Georgia has me stumped as she has been old lady type of wrinkly all the way through. I was sure she wasn't bred, but she is working on an udder as we speak....


----------



## Missy (Apr 29, 2013)

lol, don't knock her old lady wrinkles


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 29, 2013)

LOL  As round as the rest of her is, you would think that Georgia wouldn't have any wrinkles....especially back there....


----------



## Missy (Apr 30, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> LOL  As round as the rest of her is, you would think that Georgia wouldn't have any wrinkles....especially back there....


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well maybe I need to check lady parts when they aren't pregnant to see what wrinkles I will find on the sheep!

To funny!


----------



## Missy (Apr 30, 2013)

lol, let me know how that turns out. lol

Anyone else out there want to make a best guess?


----------



## Missy (May 8, 2013)

Well Cami's udder seems slightly bigger, though it could be my imagination. Also while feeling around, I found a lemon size lump(maybe a little smaller) I swear it was a head, up near her rib cage, then it was gone.


----------



## dhansen (May 8, 2013)

Sounds promising.  I usually stand over my does and place my two hands right in front of their udders to feel for movement.  I LOVE feeling babies move inside their momma!


----------



## Missy (May 9, 2013)

I am not too familiar with the Mini breeds. Cami is a first Generation Mini Nubian(looks exactly like a Nubian, one would think she was pure if not for her small size). She is about 65 lbs normally. The buck maxed out at 35-40lbs. He was a tiny little fella as an adult (he is enjoying a new herd now). My main concern with her is a throw back. I think she is starting to get annoyed with me poking at her several times a day and watching her closely very frequently. I have already notified my vet (in case of an emergency) now all I can do is wait. I am starting to wonder if the December breeding took. So I am prepared for kidding anytime from now till  July 17th at the latest.


----------



## Missy (Jun 2, 2013)

Still no babies  I am watching everyone like a hawk now. I moved Pixie up to the kidding pen, I know unless she aborts that she could not possibly delivery any earlier than the end of the month. She aborted at the beginning of January after my one horned goat gave her a good plow. The horned goat is now living with ONLY her mother. Pixie seems to have the beginnings of a small udder developing. Cami's udder is also growing slowly but surely.

Duecey has absolutely no udder development and absolutely no signs of being pregnant at this time. Her due date would be 7/16.

Dax is showing no signs of being pregnant either. She would be due either 6/7 or 7/3. I have her on the calendar for both days...I am not sure what is up with that as both Chloe and Dax had assisted breedings due to their large size and his tiny size. And the buck was never left with them. 

Chloe udder is growing more rapidly now. She is due 6/12(plus or minus 5 days.)


7/16 plus or minus 5 days would mark the end of the possible due dates as that marked 150 days from the last break out from the buck and he left at that time.

***Amazing what you learn when you find the old calendar with your chicken scratches all over it. January and February were crazy months. lol ***


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 3, 2013)

We need some preggers pictures.


----------



## Missy (Jun 3, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> We need some preggers pictures.


lol, with 130 lb difference between chloe and the buck, she doesn't even look pregnant. I told my other half we are going to have to be out there with towels when she is in labor, I am afraid with one good push the baby may be airborn. lol


----------



## Missy (Jun 7, 2013)

Chloe's ligs and slowly disappearing. Her 150 days is on Wed. 6/12. I noticed today she is looking more sunk in around her tail head.

I had originally planned to allow her to nurse her kid(s) if she was willing as she is CL, CAE and all the rest neg. This is her first time kidding. Her udder is not yet full and tight. 
Anyways, we have not made the progress I was hoping for with her. She is still very standoffish and down right unfriendly. Her mother, who is not the friendliest goat will at least allow you to pet her, and will stand for her grooming. Chloe on the other hand lays down, kicks...ect. She hates to be touched... Heck she doesn't even like to be looked at. If she doesn't do a 180 at kidding, then I think we will be bottle feeding. lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 7, 2013)

I had to laugh when you said you might need towels to catch airborne kids!  I have several Nubians that I bred to a pygmy buck.   Two of these does literally had their babies fall out when they were walking around their kidding pens!  I tried to catch 'em - hope you're better with catching than I was.  Those little buggers are slippery...


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol, that is what I am worried about. Her tweet tweet is already bigger than one of my Nigerian triplets head was when he was born. lol.


----------



## Missy (Jun 10, 2013)

Chloe's ligs are completely gone. She is doing some soft talking and her udder has tripled in size since yesterday (not quite boom). She is laying down and getting up a lot.


----------



## Missy (Jun 10, 2013)

Change that fuller udder above to a tight shiny udder in less than an hour. She also just allowed me to walk up and pet her and check her out without having to chase her all over the place. Figures I have to head to town and will be gone about 1-1/1/2 hours. lol. I "think" she can hold off that long. lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like it's 'time.'     Get your catcher's mitt ready!


----------



## Missy (Jun 10, 2013)

We have progressed to yawning... a lot and goop but no baby(ies) yet.


----------



## Missy (Jun 10, 2013)

Chloe kidded at 6pm this evening. a beautiful little doeling.     


Here is the problem. She absolutely hates it.   She is such an evil goat. Chloe's mother seems to love the baby but Chloe plows it every chance she gets. I missed the delivery by minutes. My son needed something from school, I ran to the store which is 5 minutes from my house, came back to a baby half in its sac in one corner of the outdoor pen, and a mama goat hiding in a goat hut giving it the stink eye. I tried to convince chloe that it was hers, all I got out of it was the pointy end of some horns, as did the baby on several occasions.

I ended up pulling the baby and bringing it inside only to have Dax (Chloe's mom) screaming her head off. (she is still screaming) Chloe could care less. Anything I can do? I am wondering if it was just a tiring delivery and she is just feeling miserable. I am going to try to bring the baby back out in the morning and see if I have any luck. Pictures to come.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 10, 2013)

Has she passed the afterbirth?  I have does who want nothing to do with their kids until they've passed the placenta.   Is there a place where you can put the baby where mama can see and smell her but not bash her?   

Can you get milk out of the doe?  If so, rub some on the baby's tail and head...or (higher yuck factor) do the same thing with Chloe's urine if you can catch some.... Ugh, but I've seen it work more than once.

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Jun 10, 2013)

She has the afterbirth dangling. She is down right miserable. We have a storm a brewin' right now, I ended up bringing the baby inside for the night. I milked out mom and fed the baby. Dax was being extremely caring for the baby, unfortunately, she is not in milk. I worried for the baby as Chloe is my only horned goat and she uses them. maybe by early tomorrow morning she will have passed the afterbirth and I can try again. She had no desire to clean the baby. I am thinking maybe Dax was the one who cleaned the baby at all. I had to finish cleaning her off. I am trying not to be annoyed right now. I am hoping you are right. I milked out about 12oz so that should cover the baby for the night. If she is still being difficult, I will milk her again in the morning before I go to work(I only have a 4 hr shift tomorrow).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 10, 2013)

Milking her should help her to pass the afterbirth.  In fact,  multiple milkings should help stimulate the uterus to shrink down and expel that placenta.  But, if she doesn't pass it can you get a shot of oxytocin from a vet to give her?  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and that little baby.  But, bottle babies are so sweet ( and annoying, lol) and sweet!


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2013)

Today did not fair any better than yesterday, my little doeling is officially a bottle baby.

Anyways, here are a couple of pictures of the new baby:


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, she is sure a cutie!


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2013)

She sure is. Full of spunk too. She was running, jumping and climbing since this morning. Also tasting everything. She had a mouthful of hay earlier, I fished it out due to not knowing if they are able to eat hay at this time. Has anyone ever heard of this? She surely is a wild one.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh she is beautiful! I have been following even though I didn't post cuz I just got my first goats a week ago. I know nothing about pregnancy or birthing lol. Good luck with baby. She is absolutely precious!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats on your pretty little *GIRL*!!! I'm a total sucker for bottle babies!   Sounds like you have your hands full with this one.


----------



## mariyajohnson01 (Jun 19, 2013)

I really don't know goats. I am amazed that you can tell so far out but looking at their private parts.  With sheep that is not a give away!
and goat udders look very large to me too! Learn something new off this forum everytime I'm on here!


----------



## Missy (Jun 19, 2013)

I am learning as I go how to tell the difference

Pixie's udder is starting to develop pretty quickly now. I think she may be next. I don't care what either of them kid as long as it is a relatively easy delivery. I wont be thinking PINK or BLUE. Just save deliveries.


----------



## Missy (Jun 25, 2013)

I think Pixie and Cami are competing as to who can hold out the longest.  I looked through my records to confirm, Pixie aborted on Jan. 5th of this year. She is a 21 day cycler. Does the cycle start again as soon as aborting? If so she could be due anytime from tomorrow on.  Cami's girly parts are starting to change. It looks poofier today than it has ever before. neither has much of an udder. Just a tiny little flabby bunch with 2 nipples on both of them. The nipples however have gotten bigger. Ligs are intact firmly for both of them. Cami has dropped but Pixie looks like she swallowed a barrel. Pixie was suppose to go to a petting zoo farm where there are NO bucks due to her extremely small size. I am hoping for the best but expecting the worse with her. The buck was tiny but she is still half his size. I was hoping she wasn't pregnant but I am not the lucky obviously as I can feel at least one TINY baby in there. The most I can have left to wait is three weeks. I don't care if it is a buck or doe, I just want her to make it through this then off she is going to a nice safe home with no bucks. 


Cami is my baby, She is the size of a Nigerian and was bred by the same buck who is smaller than her. My biggest worry with her is a throw back. She is a mini Nubian. Her baby for what I can feel seems pretty small and she is not very big I would love a little buck out of her with spots to breed to my Nigerian doe and other minis next year. I don't think he would be old enough though Mainly though I just want a nice safe delivery out of her.


----------

